# Pool filter sand grain size



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi folks,

I apologize for bringing this topic up once more...I used to have a sand substrate. However, I got fed up with the maintenance it required. I decided to try the pool filter sand. Sadly, they do not sell the brands you guys are using and I am wondering if you could tell me what is the grain size of the common commercial pool filter sand which is mentioned so many times on the forum.

The quartz (silica) grains I have are around 0.8-1.5mm. It's relatively small compared to gravel but it's not as fine as the sand I used to have.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

:thumb: any1?


----------



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

i didnt know that pfs came in different sizes, i just bought the pfs that was at the supply house, well actually my friends a pool guy so he got it for me for free.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

The PFS from Home Depot is much larger grain than from Lowes. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Bizill (Jul 20, 2008)

my pfs, not being in front of me at this second, says something to the effect of "#20" iirc?


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i would say that my pool filter sand is the same as sugar.....if that helps.


----------



## magic_cichlid (Jun 30, 2003)

I got mine from Ace Hardware. $19 for 100 lbs, and it's a large grain size. I've had the Leslie's Pools sand too and I like Ace's better. Just a thought in case you have an Ace nearby.


----------



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

lowes is expensive! at the pool supply houses its only $5 per 50lbs


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

magic_cichlid said:


> I got mine from Ace Hardware. $19 for 100 lbs, and it's a large grain size. I've had the Leslie's Pools sand too and I like Ace's better. Just a thought in case you have an Ace nearby.


"Location: Israel".... doubt if there is one close. :wink:


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

erm ....ace hardware is wherever america goes..... so all the colonies have them...including the philippines and israel. :thumb:


----------



## magic_cichlid (Jun 30, 2003)

lol...sorry about that...a minor detail. :lol:


----------

